# Licking



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone else have rats that seem to think that your hands and fingers are just about the best treat ever? My girls will just go nuts licking my hand!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

My rat isn't like THAT with licking. He does seem to lick me sometimes though. He sometimes licks my fingers and......my toes and hands, it feels nice.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just Puck.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Domino does, particularly if I've just fed him and have bits of food dust on my hands. If I put my hand in the cage he will jump on it and lick like mad!


----------



## nicemove10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kenny must think I am dirty because he constantly grooms my hands like it is his job. He will lick all the way to my elbows and then go back down to my hands until I distract him with a toy or treat.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

my boobars lick me as im scratching their heads and ears... they do it with their eyes closed and look soooooo cute. i love my ratties, they make me so happy!


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

After dinner, they love to lick my lips. I love it when my rat comes in contact with me! X O X O X O X


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Both girls love licking my hands after I wash them. 
Either they like the water, or they're trying to do me a favor by drying me off.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I just thought I'd share this...Roxie hasn't ever licked me, except for when I'm giving her baby food or something on my finger. However, I was telling her goodnight earlier when I was leaving Kim's house, and I put my lips up to the cage where she was, and she licked my lips! Haha it was just really funny...and I had just eaten...but I'd like to think it's just because she loves me so much.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

all my girls love to lick my fingers and if i put my face up to the bars, they usually lick my nose too. picasso goes a little crazy though and shoves her whole schnozzle into my nostrils to clean them too. tickles like crazy, lol.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahaha! I haven't had the nostrils yet but one of my girls loves to try and clean my teeth.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Roxie hasn't tried the nose yet...but she did practically shove her whole head in my ear last night. And I almost made her fall off my shoulder because her whiskers were tickling so bad!! lol


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Artemis also licks my nostrils... it's kinda gross but cute at the same time! Sometimes he'll just snuffle around in my nose and just stay there with his muzzle in my nostril for a minute. It's adorable! He also licks my hand and face, esp. when they're wet.


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

My rats will do that from time to time. Not all the time though. When I was little my rats would lick my hands, face, etc... But I lived in an area that made be sweat a lot so, that was probably it...


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Da Vinci doesn't lick my hands or feet but my arms and I googled why does my rat lick me and it came up that since he doesn't have a cage friend that he is grooming me and when they do this it means they are very bonded to you. I thought that was really cute because I just love my baby I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Boris licks my hands from time to time. Sometimes when i stick my fingers through the cage bars, but most of the times, when he's grooming himself and my hand is near he grabs my fingers and licks away.

He'll also stick his nose in my ears when sitting on my shoulder.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Mar 4, 2008)

lol nostradamus always grooms my fingernails


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

If I make the kiss sound Noah will climb up and kiss me on the lips. I never trained him to do that. I don't think I could train him to do anything. He is too smart for his own good. He puts the rat in brat.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

My boys don't usually lick while out of their cage. They are too busy running around inside my sweatshirt or hanging out in my hood. Sometimes they stick their heads inside my ear and sniff as loud as they possibly can.

They do, however, lick me when I stick my fingers in their cage (which I probably shouldn't do). Their cage is in my walkway, and I can't walk by without spending a minute greeting them, so I am sticking my fingers in their cage constantly. After a few licks, they like to nuzzle my fingers with their heads. It is SO precious.  

While they are out, they usually just cruise around and enjoy themselves, though.

My Amazon parrot, on the other hand, likes to groom my ear while she sits on my shoulder. It makes me nervous due to the power of her beak, but it is cute. And I NEVER put my fingers in her cage! 8O


----------

